# instant Santa



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

just saw the first santa of the year on a german forum. preiser, i think.

i wanted one too.
so i made one.
playdoo, water colors and toothpaste(had no white color)


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That turned out great!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nailed it!


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Nifty cool, nice job


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you, gentlemen.


----------

